# Dying Raymarine GPS



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Before I go off into the deep end, has anyone experienced operating trim tabs pulled enough from the battery to make their GPS/Fish finder restart?

Scenario: 
Running (tiller no electric start) touch the trim tabs to adjust while watching the Raymarine for the heading and the screen goes black after the trim tab adjustment and it begins the restart after a few seconds. I am guessing the battery is small and old enough to hit the low voltage on the Raymarine. 

Raymarine A78 brand new with the Navionics. I will pull the size of the battery later but imagine slightly larger than motor starter battery size. 

I do have a separate larger 12 V for trolling motor. (May be deleting for solo trips chasing floods).


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

freeclimber said:


> Before I go off into the deep end, has anyone experienced operating trim tabs pulled enough from the battery to make their GPS/Fish finder restart?
> 
> Scenario:
> Running (tiller no electric start) touch the trim tabs to adjust while watching the Raymarine for the heading and the screen goes black after the trim tab adjustment and it begins the restart after a few seconds. I am guessing the battery is small and old enough to hit the low voltage on the Raymarine.
> ...


First, if this power distribution is not installed, install one. Also since you are pull starting, the accessory battery is probably not on a charging circuit. Low voltage will always be a problem if the Raymarine is always on and the trim tabs are used quite a bit. Especially at the end of the day, weak battery, or if you do not charge your battery daily. If your engine has a charging system, wire your battery to it. Or it could be voltage drop is caused by high resistance connections at the Raymarine or trim tab switches. Does the Raymarine drop with either trim tab switch or just left or right?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@sjrobin Power distribution is installed! That is where I wired the Raymarine into. I didn't think I had a charging circuit with the Tiller? I have a 2004 25 hp Merc. I have tried it with a fresh charge on the battery with the same effect. One trim tab at a time has the same result as running both. I will absolutely check for high resistance on the connections.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Freeclimber, get me your serial nimber and I’ll see if you can add the neccasary parts to your motor for charging. I’m about 100% sure you can since the motor was offered with electric start. It’s only some wire, a lighting coil, and regulator/rectifier. Post some pics with the cowl off, top, and both sides too. It does sound like a low voltage issue though.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Here’s the motor pics for reference


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

I am pretty confident you can add it but will have to dig deeper. Does your stator appear to have an extra set of wires coming from it, check closely for dead ends. If not, you’ll have to get a stator with a lighting coil, it will be from an electric start model. Then the voltage regulator and some wiring and in line fuse.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Are those parts even still available??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

I’m sure they are even if you have to use aftermarket.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

There are two sets of wires
Coming from under the fly wheel. But both are wired into the blue magic box?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Those are charge coil and trigger coil wires. You need a third set for the lighting coil. That motor might have a bolt on lighting coil that attaches to stator plate and if it does that would save you some $


----------

